# P. Tomopterna



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

I know it's not a dart but this little guy is my pride and joy and thought you might enjoy anyway...


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

STUNNING!!

I have wanted some of these for a very long time..

full tank shot?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks! 

The most current shot I have, this is around a month old have had a lot more growth since. This was actually my first viv, it's just been growing in whilst I waited for the perfect inhabitants. The pothos has been removed and I'm wating for some climbers to go up that left hand side.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

awesome frog and great viv. I once had a group of 5. They are awesome. I got tired of crickets and roaches though...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

jmailhot said:


> awesome frog and great viv. I once had a group of 5. They are awesome. I got tired of crickets and roaches though...


This guy goes mad for Hydei. I alternate with crickets but he really does seem to prefer them.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great frogs!!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

i too have wanted one of these for awhile..maybe this year..
how big do they get?


----------



## jwthought (Oct 30, 2004)

Great looking frog. I have a pair that im hopin to breed the=is spring. How do you offer your food (besides the hydei). Will your guy eat out of a food dish?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome frog and nice viv. Why not try B. Lateralis roaches as feeders? They don't stink like crickets, make no noise and are super easy to breed.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

HunterB: This is pretty much full size, around 4.5 cm I think.

jwthought: I've never tried, he'll only eat at night anyway so it's difficult to monitor feeding accurately. Most of the time I can only check that the food is gone (tank is sealed for FF escapes) and he's pooping regularly, unless I stay up an hour or so after lights out.

Eos: I'm going to try some hatchling locusts, it looks like roaches may be too large (20mm minimum it seems), anything larger than size 2 crickets he won't take.

Cheers for the comments everyone.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

maybe he would like bean beetles


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

jmailhot said:


> maybe he would like bean beetles


Actually, he does! Have tried him on them a few times (i'd completely forgot) just have no cultures up and running right now.

Anyone find been beetles will produce in HUGE bursts and then slow down?


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28 (Feb 3, 2009)

Is he WC or CB, because the colors are awesome. CB seem a little less colorful in the pictures I've seen. I am curious because I plan on getting some very soon.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

MonkeyFrogMan28 said:


> Is he WC or CB, because the colors are awesome. CB seem a little less colorful in the pictures I've seen. I am curious because I plan on getting some very soon.



Captive Bred. I'd never buy WC. Perhaps I'm just lucky and got a really colourful one, did take me months to find CB and it seems near impossible to locate females.

They're not active at any point in the day, unless you choose to feed them or catch them early morning, but they are quite happy to sleep out in the open. They look just like RETF when curled up asleep:


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

if you said this earlier im sorry but i dont think anyone asked
what size viv is he in?


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28 (Feb 3, 2009)

Morgan, at www.rainforestjunkys.com Mike sells these and other Monkey Frogs CB. He might be able to help you find a female. He does sometimes sell pairs. Again nice frog.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

HunterB said:


> if you said this earlier im sorry but i dont think anyone asked
> what size viv is he in?



60 x 45 x 60 Exo. The background takes up a lot of space.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

MonkeyFrogMan28 said:


> Morgan, at Rainforest Junky's - Home Mike sells these and other Monkey Frogs CB. He might be able to help you find a female. He does sometimes sell pairs. Again nice frog.


Ahhh look at all those frogs  Unfortunately I'm in the UK. I paid £46 for this guy!!!!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

eos said:


> Awesome frog and nice viv. Why not try B. Lateralis roaches as feeders? They don't stink like crickets, make no noise and are super easy to breed.


And they can live through the apocalypse... trust me, I had some in a container that was left outdoors and flooded, froze, melted and then snowed. When I went to finally dispose of it...they were still alive. Just a warning...


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

That is one nice Phyllomedusa viv!

Hydei and bean beetles huh? Thats cool. I don't think my P. vaillanti would go for such small food as smaller crickets are sometimes left alone.

Yeah, as stemcellular warned. I think I might stick with crickets and your other said feeders. (For me feeder roaches are illegal in Florida anyway.)

I hope you find a female.


----------



## darksolace66 (Apr 6, 2010)

where did you pick them up i've been looking all over for a bunch to keep, maybe breed! they're beautiful!


----------

